# Celebrity Slim - anyone tried this?



## ttc_lolly

Hi Ladies :flower:

Soooo.... I recently saw in my local chemist this new meal replacement shake/soup plan and am seriously considering testing it out. I've looked it up & read only good things about it, seems pretty simple - replace breakfast & lunch with shake/soup, eat healthy/approved snacks in between and then eat a cooked healthy dinner in the eve.

I guess it is similar to CD & LL apart from being able to actually eat something as well as the shakes, which appeals to me the most! Plus it's a lot cheaper.

I think the name of it is just a bit tacky though :blush: But hey, I'll try anything once :rofl:

Anybody else on this diet, or have tried it before? Would be good to have some feedback :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive looked into after being on the crappy SF.

Overall it seemed good, you still need to watch your processed sugar intake.
More sugar going in = more exercise you need to do to burn that extra sugar off.
You need to be drinking 2L water at least a day
You shouldnt fall under 1200 calories, so if you exercise for 30mins, burn 200 calories off 1200 you need to replace these back.

All the best.


----------



## missmayhem

i used it last yr and lost 3 stone...... and i felt amazing on it..... have some sachets left over, as well as some exante, debating using them to kick start a new diet


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well I've been out and bought the 7 day starter pack seeming as it was only £32.99! I like the idea of being able to eat an evening meal and the unlimited veg :lol: will let u know how I get on!

MummytoAmber - what's SF?
missmayhem - wow well done you :thumbup: did u manage to maintain ok? 

xx


----------



## missmayhem

i didn't maintain it........... i would have however, i had a lodger who turned nasty.. assaulted me and i ended up moving back in with my mum, the lodger had it in my head my BF would believe him over me and i'd leave me.......

happened the other way around... lodger got kicked out and i'm now engaged...

my mechanism of coping is eating always has been........ i had maintained the weight for 6 months up untill that point


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG hun u poor thing :hugs: well i've started it and so far i've been really good! had a caffe latte shake for breakfast, celery & cottage cheese for a snack, lunch i had the choc shake and then an aple for snack! I am literally counting the minutes until teatime :lol: and we are having a chicken & ham salad, I'm piling the salad up because I'm starved!! x


----------



## missmayhem

it gets easier honest, try mixing half a choc and half a strawberry shake, yummy

also the mint choc ones are lush... i hated the cafe latte ones


----------



## ttc_lolly

oooh good idea, i hadn't even thought about mixing them up! might give that a whirl tomorrow :thumbup: not tried the latte one yet!!

got a bit of a headache today :wacko: think i'm dehydrated, there's no way i can get 2+ltrs of water down me a day!! x


----------



## Arlandria

How you getting on?

I tried this last year and hated it :( I thought that as I wanted to loose weight that much i'd stick to the shakes/soups etc but I found the taste made me wretch! I wish I had stuck at it but i'm too much of a 'food' person! lol

XX


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't mind the taste of them! I lost 5lb in my first week :dance: even though I did have a couple of really naughty days! And then come my 2nd week I did really bad and only lost a 1lb! I'm waiting for payday to come around and then I'm stocking up and going for it big time, no naughtiness because I really want this weight off! x


----------



## Arlandria

Aw thats brilliant! Well done!! :) XX


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks hun :hugs: I know what u mean about being a food person... I've never been so hungry in my life :rofl: the thought of only have a shake for breakfast & lunch makes me feel even more hungrier than normal haha!! x


----------

